# Fresh Water Gauge



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Following on from the ''how much water does your fresh water tank''thread I thought my findings could be useful for people trying to assess how much water is actually in the tank.

My particular gauge is the analogue needle type and has the 4 rod sensors in the tank for 1/4,1/2,3/4,and full.I think the principle will be the same for the newer digital displays but the read out will be in % instead of fractions(please correct if I'm wrong)

I filled up the tank incrementally with a 10 litre can and checked the gauge after every fill. 

0-20 litres.....................empty

20-60 litres...................1/4

60-100 litres.................1/2

100-110 litres................3/4

110-120 litres................Full

As can be seen the gauge is for a rough guide only and is only accurate when the water is level with the rod in the tank.It can be somewhat misleading as 1/4 could be anything between 20 and 60 litres and 1/2 could be between 60 and 100 litres.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You need to get a 1 litre can and incrementally fill your 10 litre can to check its accuracy. :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

747 said:


> You need to get a 1 litre can and incrementally fill your 10 litre can to check its accuracy. :lol:


Believe it or not Jim,I did and it's spot on :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

But did you check the 1 litre can?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Should have used 100ml syringe for accuracy :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve

as I said in the other thread, mine flashes up a warning when it gets low, I would suspect it's at less than 20l, because it dries up fairly quick after the warning comes on. But mine (2007 version) has the same rods. I haven't physically checked how much is actually in there once the warning comes up - it could be that the pump intake is not right at the bottom of the tank. Unlike the tank in my old Pilote which was a regular rectangular shape, the Hymer one seems to be quite shallow and has different depths, so the positioning of the rods would be crucial to an accurate reading.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A thimble is exactly 50 millilitres and would give a more accurate reading of your capacity.

Just remember not to forget to count how many times you fill it. If you start now you should know by Thursday. :lol: 

As has been said, a tank with an irregular shape will only give an approximate reading anyway. 

Have you had the sensor unit out and cleaned the probes? White Vinegar can be used or one of the wifes scouring pads. If there is a 'skin' on a probe, the level may be part of the way up it before it starts to register.

My waste water probe is showing 1/4 full when empty, so I need to clean the probes again. At least it will not be as vile as the first time I did it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why bother? Just remove your waste tank like I did and let it drop straight out! It's good for the grass and for entertainment on club sites to see how angry your neighbors faces get.

Our water gauge is useless. It's either white, pale blue or deep blue but has a mind of its own.

I just wait until I hear screaming from the shower then I know it's empty.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> A thimble is exactly 50 millilitres and would give a more accurate reading of your capacity.
> 
> Just remember not to forget to count how many times you fill it. If you start now you should know by Thursday. :lol:
> 
> ...


Jim

Did you take into account a possible undermeasuring due to the meniscus on the thimble.

Also between now and Thursday there needs to be an adjustment for evaporation according to the ambient temperature/humidity/exposed surface area - and that is just of the meniscus  :lol: :lol:

Has anyone got a spare meniscus - I have looked on e-bay but can only find bubbles for spirit levels, which I believe are not fit for purpose.

I am booked into the same clinic as barryD :roll: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, yes Geoff. :roll: 

All carefully calculated on my Abacus.

Of course I have had to use an average figure for Humidity over the next 5 days, using the BBC Weather forecast.

I asked Barry about possible problems with the meniscus and he agreed. He said he had one but the pedal kept falling off. :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Geoff don't forget that the freshwater tank will expand in this hot weather. And I'm not sure the gauge does too? And the water? :?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not hot here. Got the fire on!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> Geoff don't forget that the freshwater tank will expand in this hot weather. And I'm not sure the gauge does too? And the water? :?


If it has any room to expand. If so we must be careful of filling to full in case we are overweight  :lol:

S'pose same goes for the beer in our bellies :roll:

Geoff


----------

